

Ask HN: Open-Source / Free Simulation and Queueing Package - omarish

I"m looking for a free package to run a simulation and  systems queueing analysis. I've considered ARENA [1] but wasn't a big fan of it. What are some of your favorites?<p>Thanks.<p>[1] http://www.arenasimulation.com/Arena_Home.aspx
======
dalke
SimPy - <http://simpy.sourceforge.net/>

